# Shop vacuum



## Karl_T (Feb 20, 2018)

My 30 year old industrial shop vacuum has died.  May she rest in piece, they don't make them like this anymore.

The shop vacs I see at the big box stores look like play toys in comparison. A few days of sucking chips with coolant, oils, etc will kill them.

I know this will cost through the nose, but where does one go for an industrial quality shop vac?


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 20, 2018)

Usually the old vacuums are fixable? What happened to it? 

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.4gal-portable-poly-wetdry-vacuum.1001015301.html

Home Depot had these on sale for $29 a few weeks ago. Replaced the shop vac brand vac I had in the garage for ships. I was pleasantly surprised. Decent suction, handles the chips and oil fine. I guess we will see in the long run. We live in a throw away, disposable society now, for $30 you can't really go wrong. If I get a year out of it, I'd be satisfied. The vacuums get really gross after a long period.


----------



## Tool Chatter (Feb 20, 2018)

Prices on shop vacs are all over the map, as is the quality. What we've used in industrial settings are the Dayton industrial vacs. They hold up and have strong suction. They are also not cheap. There are also decent medium priced, meaning less than $300 vacs out there, those Dayton's are $600 and up.


----------



## ELHEAD (Feb 20, 2018)

Look around for a vacuum repair shop, or even look on line for a replacement motor. In over 30 yrs. of hardwood floor contracting I have used a lot of vacuums . I have ordered a few motors but found a local shop with very reasonable rates and used them when needed for the last 20 or so yrs. An easy fix.


----------



## David S (Feb 20, 2018)

One thing you may want to consider is noise.  Some are extremely loud, lots of cfm and suction, but not nice for extended periods.  When my last one die, I decided to just go cheap and get wet dry ones, and I have three, one at each machine, rather than dragging hoses and cords around the shop and getting tangled.  We often have them on sale here at our local box store.  So far none have failed and they are perhaps 3 years old now.

David


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 20, 2018)

I have an 45 year old  Craftsman Home-N-Shop Vac that I have nursed along for the last twenty years, replacing brushes, redesigning an obsolete filter system, and general maintenance.  Last year, I bought one of the low cost 5 gallon stainless steel body Shop Vacs and I also was pleasantly surprised.  It's suction made my Craftsman vacuum look like a Dust Buster.  It utilizes either a disposable filter bag or a cartridge filter and is a wet or dry vacuum.  
It follows me around on its four casters like a little R2D2 rather than the Dalek from Dr. Who.  I am able to use my 2-1/2" hoses and tools from my old Craftsman and the 13 lb. weight and top mounted carrying handle  make it easy to relocate as opposed to my old hernia generator.
As I recall, I bought it on sale for around $30 and last week the local DIY had it on sale for $30 again.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2018)

Amazon sells Mastercraft vacuums. Relatively quiet, powerful and rugged ... but they cost. I think these units are quite good.

I hook all my vacs to a Dust Deputy so very little gets to the actual vacuum. Bags and filters last forever.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 20, 2018)

I've got a Festool with Dust Deputy (good, quiet, and very expensive).  I also have a Ridgid, which is good, quiet, and pretty reasonable.  I use the Ridgid for metal stuff, the Festool for local dust collection.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 20, 2018)

I picked up a  Bissell Wall mount wet/dry vac last summer. I’ve been very pleased with it, reasonably quiet, good power and takes NO floor space. It has four gal tank and 32’ hose. I wired a relay to a Hunter ceiling fan remote so I can operate it from anywhere in my garage. 
I just looked an Amazon where I paid $113 in June, it’s now $160


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 20, 2018)

Anybody tried an air powered unit? McMaster carr says these have the highest suction
https://www.mcmaster.com/#shop-vacuums/=1bnq2py

ops, try this links
https://www.mcmaster.com/#70195t63/=1bnq4sj


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 20, 2018)

The problem with air powered vacuums is the compressed air, very expensive.


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 20, 2018)

I've been running a Rigid 12 gal 5 peak HP vac in the shop for machine clean up for about 8 years now (WD1640?).  The 2.5" diameter hose is getting very heavy from the build up of oil and chips that have filled the grooves inside the hose.  The hose cracked open near the hand piece a few years ago so I sealed it with Vinyl tape and never looked back.   I don't think I've ever changed the filter, just brush it off when I dump the canister.  I bought a new Rigid Vac a few years ago (just in case) at a black Friday sale but have never needed it.  It came with a smaller diameter hose so I'm not sure if it's the same model.

OTOH, every "Shop Vac" brand vacuum I've ever bought in the last 25 years has had the motor burn up at just about the 1 year mark.  The only good thing I can say about them is that the wheeled canisters make good trash cans.  I have 3 of them in the shop.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a Vacumaid wall mount it is not for picking up liquid spills, but has a 50' hose. It has a HEPA bag, and I haven't stuck anything in the hose yet. Just an option.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 20, 2018)

Karl_T said:


> Anybody tried an air powered unit? McMaster carr says these have the highest suction
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#shop-vacuums/=1bnq2py
> 
> ops, try this links
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#70195t63/=1bnq4sj




I have used one like that.  per specs 14cfm is no match for even a cheep shop vac.  They are ok for a quick clean up of light dry dust.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 21, 2018)

OK, I really like the idea of wall mount. I am about to pull the trigger on one of these. Which might be better? or is there an even more commercial one. I am just the opposite of most, I'm going to assume the higher price one is my first choice. Sometimes you waste your money but seldom is it the inferior quality.


Vacumaid
https://www.amazon.com/VacuMaid-GV30PRO-Professional-Mounted-Utility/dp/B0085ZZY5S   - $300

Bissel
https://www.amazon.com/gp/huc/view.html?ie=UTF8&newItems=Ccf2b998a-6689-4b8f-b14c-2d22f4bc06ef,1 - $160


<EDIT> Just changed my mind again. Read the top critical reviews of these two offers. Lack of suction is top issue, I need one that will suck the ball off a trailer hitch. Back to the drawing board. Sure wish they still made one like my 50 year old unit.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 21, 2018)

The expensive one is a dry vac only. I have no experience with the Bissel.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 21, 2018)

I guess my old unit is still made. Mastercraft has it at $1400
https://www.amazon.com/Mastercraft-Commercial-1515-W-Steel-Vacuum/dp/B00ELIW35C

Still need hoses, etc.  Looks like I'm going to be like everybody else, and buy something cheaper. ARGH! I'd best sleep on this a few days.


----------



## rowbare (Feb 21, 2018)

That old beast is certainly worth fixing. Chances are it is using a Lamb Electric motor. Almost all NA built vacuums of that period used them. If you go to the MasterCraft site you can find the parts manual. They probably want an arm and a leg for the motor but if you figure out what motor they are using, you should be able to replace it for under $150. The parts manual lists a 1 1/4 hp motor, and from the diagram in the parts book, it looks like a bypass motor.

This one is probably close to what you need: https://www.amazon.com/Ametek-Vacuu...ords=lamb+electric+vacuum+motor&tag=pda0ea-20

Or you can look through the e-catalog to find a match and then search on the number. http://www.ametekdfs.com/dfsbrands/lambelectric

bob


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 21, 2018)

For the woodworking side, I have a big Oneida Dust Gorilla. Then, I have 5 or 6 Craftsman, etc., shop vacs for the small stuff and the corners. They’re disposables, as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 21, 2018)

Karl, sorry to hear about the loss of your old 'friend'. Sounds to me like looking into a proper motor replacement might be very worthwhile.

By the way, what are doing at home? I thought you make like a snow bird and head south most winters.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 21, 2018)

Terry, thanks for asking. Yep, I snow bird for a while. BUT there ain't no shop in the  FL rented apartment. I have to come back and make chips. I was have serious "shop withdrawal" problems.

I guess I'm going to pick up a regular shop vac from one of the big box stores. then curse it, cause its not made like they used to. Bet I end up buying one every other year vs. the used one I bought 30 years ago.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 21, 2018)

I can relate to the shop withdrawal issue!  Had surgery on right arm and shoulder, entire right arm is currently paralyzed, but nerves should recover in a couple days. Will not have any use of my right arm at all for the next six to eight weeks. That might slow me down a bit, but the cold weather is what keeps me out of the shop more than anything.

I've had very good luck with a Craftsman shop vac that I purchased quite a few years ago. The motor unit is removable and can be used as a leaf blower. It sees quite a bit of use but I really avoid vacuuming anything wet. I also have a Dust Deputy ahead of it which really saves on the filters when doing dusty work. I hope it continues to last for a while yet. Good luck in your search!

PS:  I might have to take a trip up your way and drop in for a visit while I am off work. Keep your eyes peeled for a message before I come up!


----------



## mikey (Feb 21, 2018)

Wow, Terry, must have taken you some time to type all of that with your left hand!


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 21, 2018)

Actually it was quite easy.  Windows has a speech to text feature similar to the one on my cell phone.  I dictate most of the message and then go back and manually edit things that the computer does not understand properly.  The more I use it, the better it gets.

Here is an example of a dictated line without any editing: 
For some reason has a hard time with super talent for Angeles take ex PLO indulgence  (super-califragilstic-expialidocious)


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your medical issues. I got a couple of my own, as well. Gettin' old ain't for pussies.

Plenty of room up here for an 18 wheeler, take deliveries all the time.  BUT its a steep hill, if its snow covered those big trucks just go, "slip sliding away" <Paul Simon>


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 21, 2018)

You are so right about getting old. It might not be for cowards or the tender-hearted, but it is an opportunity that far too many never get to experience.

I would be stopping by in the car, no big trucks for me for a while, much less work of any kind. We never had a lot of chance to talk when we last saw each other at Uglydog's place.

Anyway, I'm leading this too far off-topic.


----------



## TomS (Feb 22, 2018)

I was tired of trashing my shop vac filter vacuuming chips, coolant and oil so a few months ago I built my own cyclone filter.  This is not my design.  There was an article in either The Home Shop Machinist or Machinist Workshop that I copied.

Materials are a handful of 2" ABS fittings and a 5 gallon bucket.  IIRC I have about $30 invested.  About 2 hours later I ended up with what is pictured below.  I haven't replaced the filter since I made the cyclone and suction is much better.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 22, 2018)

KEWL!

Can you show a pic of the inside? You must be turning the airflow to make it swirl.


----------



## FanMan (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a homemade cyclone separator too, sometimes called a "Thien Separator".  Mine's made with a large pool chlorine plastic bucket, 50 lb. size IIRC, and being cheap I used a piece of wood with the appropriate sized holes on the top instead of buying special vacuum ports shown on the Thien website.  It definitely makes the shop vac filter last longer, especially with sawdust.

We have a lot of the little air powered vacuums at work, but they're more for spot cleaning than general cleanup... at work they use them mostly to pick up the small parts we make; it's easy to unzip the bag and dump them out.  Getting sharp chips out of the bag would likely be a PITA.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 22, 2018)

I forgot I also have one of these, but I mostly use it for low velocity blowing rather than as a vac.  It's pretty quiet, though, and is wall mounted.
https://www.detailersdomain.com/col...laster-revolution-car-dryer-8-hp-mb-3cdswb-30


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 23, 2018)

Well, I FINALLY pulled the trigger on DAYTON 4YE63  55 gal drum top vacuum. Cost was 5 Ben Franklins. I spent endless hours on this selection for some reason. I'm normally a pull the trigger quickly kind of guy. But I just did not like the look of the plastic toys at the big box stores after having an industrial unit for the last 30 years.


Went with this vendor:
http://www.sustainablesupply.com/Da...I7IGBgN272QIVkbrACh0kBQExEAAYAiAAEgLGAvD_BwE#


----------



## TomS (Feb 23, 2018)

FanMan said:


> I have a homemade cyclone separator too, sometimes called a "Thien Separator".  Mine's made with a large pool chlorine plastic bucket, 50 lb. size IIRC, and being cheap I used a piece of wood with the appropriate sized holes on the top instead of buying special vacuum ports shown on the Thien website.  It definitely makes the shop vac filter last longer, especially with sawdust.
> 
> We have a lot of the little air powered vacuums at work, but they're more for spot cleaning than general cleanup... at work they use them mostly to pick up the small parts we make; it's easy to unzip the bag and dump them out.  Getting sharp chips out of the bag would likely be a PITA.
> 
> ...



That's very similar to mine.


----------



## TomS (Feb 23, 2018)

Karl_T said:


> KEWL!
> 
> Can you show a pic of the inside? You must be turning the airflow to make it swirl.



I'll dig out the magazine and post pictures and instructions.


----------



## TomS (Feb 24, 2018)

Here's a couple of scanned pages from the September/October 2017 Home Shop Machinist Magazine article.  I wasn't comfortable scanning the entire article not knowing the particulars of copyright law.  That's just me.

The Bill of Materials is self explanatory.  Most any hardware store or big box store will have what you need.  The second picture shows the assembly.  Note the white inserts in the two elbows.  These are PVC adapter rings for the hoses.  The inside of the adapter is machined with a 2 deg. taper to match up with the male hose taper.  Hope this is helpful.


----------

